# Auto World Thunderjet Release 21 - Muscle Car USA



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Posted the review tonight. Check out the new Buick GSX. Nicely dome new body tooling.

AW TJ Release 21 Muscle Cars USA

-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

By far the best release ever!!!

I've only been waiting umm, freaking forever for a GSX Injection molded body lmao!!!!

Red line tires on some and lettered on others. 

Apollo White and Saturn Yellow the only 2 colors Buick produced them in.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I have only seen the GSX in pictures and like that they released this car. It somehow looks very bloated and clunky to me. Maybe it will look better in person. I really like the red Torino with the white stripes. That is the only one that I have purchased.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

In a moment of insanity I bought two from this series. They made a change to the brush spring mounts on the bottom of the chassis. Maybe Paul could share some hi-res pics.

One of the chassis (under the white Buick) ran horribly. The gear plate was not fitting properly. I swapped a gear plate in from an older chassis and it's an average runner now. The second chassis (under the white Thunderbolt) is an average runner. The rear axles have an unbelievable amount of play in the excessively large holes. NO WAY are these $27 cars...


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The traction magnet is installed in the low-downforce configuration on both cars I got. This impacts the performance significantly. According to my Harbor Freight scale, both chassis had a "pull force" of 5.7 grams. Flipping the traction magnet increased the pull force to 7.6 grams, a 33% increase. I believe it also impacts the performance of the motor based on the sound produced.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TK Solver said:


> In a moment of insanity I bought two from this series. They made a change to the brush spring mounts on the bottom of the chassis. Maybe Paul could share some hi-res pics.
> 
> One of the chassis (under the white Buick) ran horribly. The gear plate was not fitting properly. I swapped a gear plate in from an older chassis and it's an average runner now. The second chassis (under the white Thunderbolt) is an average runner. The rear axles have an unbelievable amount of play in the excessively large holes. NO WAY are these $27 cars...


Try buying JUST the Bodies from Distributers like; JAG (??) :willy_nilly:

Try $29 + The-Ride.. on some sites......


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

This article includes a fix for the gear plate problem: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzLR42NthGeCbmxRYmhsRjdrSDg/view?usp=sharing


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

no one seems to mind the chassis' issues..funny how all the AW Buicks on-line are already sold out.
why another pink T/A Challenger?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

joeskylark bought all the Buicks!


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

alpink said:


> joeskylark bought all the Buicks!


hoarder


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

People that don't like to tune their cars are certainly going to mind the chassis issues, other people like the challenge of building a winning car. There are certainly all types of people in the hobby, I classify them as collectors, modelers, runners, tuners and racers. Some people fit almost exclusively in one category, others could be a combination of several. I consider myself to be mostly a racer. If you are a racer it helps if you are a tuner as well, otherwise you have to buy or borrow tuned cars if you expect to win.
We run JL/AW cars in sort of SS trim, that would include weighted front ends, machined wheels and slip-on silicone tires. The cars are nearly as fast as a good Fray style car, but are much less expensive. Since I am always building a new car from scratch it is not much extra trouble to fix loose axle, armature shaft and cluster gear shaft holes. I also have to do that if I am building a T-Jet SS car.
I realize that it is frustrating if you buy a new car and it does not run well. Often the fix might actually be quick and easy for an experienced tuner. A person new to the hobby might take a very long time to figure out the problem.
When I got back into racing T-Jets and Magnatractions my cars were not competitive, it took me a long time to get up to speed with those cars. During that time I got dribs and drabs of advice both in person and on slot BB's, but some subjects never came up and everything was not collected in a single article. I thought that it would be a good thing to write an article that included everything that I know about tuning these cars, now I know one reason why nobody ever bothered to do that before. The latest revision of the article is 29 pages (I think!) long. If you were to do everything that I suggest you could be 90% along the way to building a car that might win the Fray.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

pshoe64 said:


> Posted the review tonight. Check out the new Buick GSX. Nicely dome new body tooling.
> 
> AW TJ Release 21 Muscle Cars USA
> 
> -Paul


Some of these cars, look like they could either have "Working-Headlights". 
Or, are Made to have "Lighted-Chassis" installed. (???) 
TY,
Bubba :smile2:


----------

